

Skype security hole allows anyone to hijack your account using email address - fam
http://thenextweb.com/microsoft/2012/11/14/security-hole-allows-anyone-to-hijack-your-skype-account-using-only-your-email-address/?fromcat=all

======
TobbenTM
Previous discussion: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4782519>

~~~
Empro
Previous to that: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4781642>

------
greenyoda
No longer an issue. From the top of the article: "Update: Skype has fixed the
issue, overhauling its password reset process."

------
Toshio
Beg HN: Don't double-post stories :D

